# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Tech Talk >  >  Lithium Ion VS AA (double A)

## Tyler

So I'm still trying to find a camera I can afford, because it seems that I can't hold on to money. I wind up spending my allowance on something, and I couldn't get a summer job because all the jobs were taken because of our crappy economy ;__;
But anyway, there is a rather affordable camera on Newegg, only 45 dollars, and Polaroid makes it.
It is comparable to a Kodak 90 dollar camera, and it has all the features as the Kodak camera, has a bigger LCD screen, and the only other difference is it takes 2 AA batteries, while the Kodak uses the rechargable Lithium Ion batteries.
Some people tell me that digital cameras burn through batteries rather quickly, that it's a waste to get a camera that doesn't use a lithium ion battery, but i've heard from other people that it isn't that bad.

So I'm asking YOU Dreamviews, should I go ahead and by the 45 dollar camera that takes AA batteries? Or do you think I would be better off with the lithium ion battery?
(I can almost afford the cheaper camera, so I'm really leaning toward the Polaroid)
Links to cameras:
Cheaper Polaroid (double A batteries)
More expensive Kodak (Lithium Ion batteries)

----------


## Stalker

Personally I would go with AA. Can always use rechargeable NiMH (or non-rechargeable Lithium for long life) and have a spare set with you. Besides, if you're out on a trip and they run out it's usually easy to find some alkaline batteries to use as emergency backup.

----------


## Tyler

> Personally I would go with AA. Can always use rechargeable NiMH (or non-rechargeable Lithium for long life) and have a spare set with you. Besides, if you're out on a trip and they run out it's usually easy to find some alkaline batteries to use as emergency backup.



non-rechargeable lithium? like this?

----------


## Forsaken

> non-rechargeable lithium? like this?



No, that's CR123, smaller and higher voltage than a AA.

If you get the camera that takes AA, and you want to go rechargable, I recommend these http://www.amazon.com/SANYO-eneloop-.../dp/B000IV2WAW . Along with an appropriate charger of course. Do NOT use one of those 15 minute chargers for Eneloops! Get a standard one that charges at normal current. This would do very nicely http://www.amazon.com/Crosse-Technol...d_bxgy_e_img_b .

If you go with the same camera, and don't use it often, I recommend these NON-rechargable but very long lasting and long shelf-life batteries http://www.amazon.com/Energizer-L91B.../dp/B0000DC4EL .

----------


## Tyler

Ugh, those Energizer batteries are expensive.
I don't want rechargable batteries because as you use them they hold less and less of a charge, and they lose it too quickly.

And I will be using the camera fairly often.

----------


## Forsaken

> Ugh, those Energizer batteries are expensive.
> I don't want rechargable batteries because as you use them they hold less and less of a charge, and they lose it too quickly.
> 
> And I will be using the camera fairly often.



Well the reason I recommended the Eneloops is because they DON'T lose their charge from sitting around. They can hold near full charge for more than half a year. They're really ideal if you're gonna be using the cam a lot. They'll wear down by 500 or so recharge cycles, but that's quite a while. The Li-Ion in the other one will wear out too BTW, and is a lot more expensive to replace...

----------

